# PERK Kickstarter.



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Just been scrolling through kickstarter (my new favourite place to spend money it seems) and spotted this.

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...lly-automated-pourover-coffee-mac/description

It is billed as an automatic pour-over and the design and features look interesting.

Anyone have any opinions on this or thoughts on what makes it different from something like the Behmor Brazen?

Has 59 days to run so have backed it at the moment, gives me plenty of time to back out if I don't like the look of it.

I am assuming that the key features are the ease of use/cleaning and the evenness of extraction.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

It looks a little bit like an automated moka pot or siphon in a way, because from a quick look it's pushing the water through (or into) the coffee and you can also choose how long it brews for like that.

Darn you, this seems very interesting to me!


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

jlarkin said:


> It looks a little bit like an automated moka pot or siphon in a way, because from a quick look it's pushing the water through (or into) the coffee and you can also choose how long it brews for like that.
> 
> Darn you, this seems very interesting to me!


Sorry about that, thought I would share my spending impulse around 

Wonder if you can cold brew as well, brew temp can be set from 10c to 100c and max brew time is 24 hours.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Interesting machine, Different to the likes of a Brazen as it contains coffee and water within a chamber and can control temperature as its brewing (by the looks of it). Is it doing something clever by applying a vacuum?

Curse you @Dayks I'm tempted now. By the way, just noticed you're in Plymouth, same here.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dayks said:


> I am assuming that the key features are the ease of use/cleaning and the evenness of extraction.


Not sure that auto drip machines are hard to use, nor hard to clean? I think assuming an improvement in extraction evenness is a leap.

How easy is the little permanent filter to clean?

Manual drip coffee has been around for about 100years, not sure what could have happened in that time to make it more difficult than it has ever been before? As it is, it's very consistent when dialled in...like any method. Technivorm (described as doing a bad job in the video) have ECBC approval (including temperature stability) for all their drip brewers, so I'd expect this thing to immediately ace certification...

It has an open boiler, like a kettle? How does this mean you never have to descale again?

Seeing a working version & some data would be great. If it works as described, "making perfect coffee every time" somehow allowing for variations in grind size (if it doesn't do this, then it only works as well as existing machines with a specified grind size), I'll buy one at full price.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Looks cool


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Looks quite interesting. I am curious what the output volume is? I do think there's room for innovation in this area.

It seems you can adjust brew time and temperature - which should compensate for grind size?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

the_partisan said:


> It seems you can adjust brew time and temperature - which should compensate for grind size?


Maybe so, but how would this be advantageous, or more likely to ensure a "perfect cup every time" than existing machines & adjustments.

Looks like it is an immersion brewer, rather than drip/percolation.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

It does look cool.. not sure I can justify it with all the other stuff I have.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

MSM said:


> It does look cool.. not sure I can justify it with all the other stuff I have.


I'm using the same - but as a justification - with all the stuff I have, what's one more thing?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks impressive but I can see me using it once and it gathering dust for years. Not one for me


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

jlarkin said:


> I'm using the same - but as a justification - with all the stuff I have, what's one more thing?


Think that is my justification too, plus all of mine is currently espresso based, so it won't be replacing anything current.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Looks like the project went bust looking at the Kickstarter comments (

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...-fully-automated-pourover-coffee-mac/comments 
)

Hope there weren't any backers here.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

the_partisan said:


> Looks like the project went bust looking at the Kickstarter comments (
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...-fully-automated-pourover-coffee-mac/comments
> )
> ...


damn!


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

I actually missed the deadline to back this and was kicking myself


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

steveholt said:


> I actually missed the deadline to back this and was kicking myself


Looks like you had a lucky escape.


----------

